# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  comment trouver  minima locaux d'nergie dans praat

## ma3toura

salut  tous,
je recherche des minima locaux d'nergie dans certaines bandes de
frquence mais je ne sait pas comment.
merci de m'aider

----------

